# Der Hobbit: Bombastischer neuer Kino-Trailer - Jetzt anschauen!



## MaxFalkenstern (19. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Bombastischer neuer Kino-Trailer - Jetzt anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Bombastischer neuer Kino-Trailer - Jetzt anschauen!


----------



## Darknomis806 (19. September 2012)

bester film seit der herr der ringe


----------



## Lion2k7 (19. September 2012)

Da lohnt es sich mal wieder ins Kíno zu gehen. ;D


----------



## ssc235 (19. September 2012)

Ich freue mich zwar allgemein auf den Film aber mit dem Aussehen der Zwerge komme ich absolut nicht klar. Thorin ist der König der Sippe der LANGbärte und nicht der Dreitagebärte. Abgesehen davon sieht er viel zu jung für seine fast 200 Jahre aus. Zum vergleich: Gimli war zum Zeitpunkt des Ringkrieges noch nicht mal 150.


----------



## Medith (19. September 2012)

Muss ich auch sagen, Gimli hatte das perfekte Aussehen und die perfekte Statur, Thorin scheint irgendwie wenig kräftig und zu wenig Bart zu haben. Sieht eher aus wie ein Räuber als ein Zwergenkönig.....


----------



## MICHI123 (19. September 2012)

Hab ich auch vorhin gesehen, wirklich erstklassig. Nach den Production Video Blog, und dem sehr guten ersten Trailer, habe ich nichts anderes erwartet  
Der wird mit dem Film hier  und neben Batman, sicherlich einer der besten Filme dieses Jahr


----------



## Lukecheater (19. September 2012)

Dass der Film mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit geil wird steht außer Frage, aber ich bin mal auf die Technik gespannt, denn Franc Tausch meinte in einem Vlog nach einer Pressevorführung, dass die 48 fps Technik sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sei und dem ganzen einen Art Soap-Look verleihen würde. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## nigra (19. September 2012)

Gandalfs neue deutsche Synchonstimme sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Man hätte wenigstens eine ähnliche suchen können. Die neue kann ich garnicht mit ihm in Verbindung bringen und wirft mich somit etwas aus der ansonsten grandiosen Atmosphäre.


----------



## MICHI123 (19. September 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dass der Film mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit geil wird steht außer Frage, aber ich bin mal auf die Technik gespannt, denn Franc Tausch meinte in einem Vlog nach einer Pressevorführung, dass die 48 fps Technik sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sei und dem ganzen einen Art Soap-Look verleihen würde. Naja mal schauen.


 jap da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf... 
Die Bewegungsunschärfe dürfte wesentlich niedriger sein. Aber ich man darf sich überraschen lassen.
Wobei glaube ich gar nicht alle Kinos das unterstützen.
Der FIlm kommt nur in 3D vermutlich oder?


----------



## Paldonhb (20. September 2012)

eine schande das gandalfs deutsche synchronstimme Joachim Höppner verstorben ist,er war einfach einzigartig. zur neuen stimme kann ich nur sagen, es ist ok.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. September 2012)

Ich bin noch sehr skeptisch was die Aufteilung des Films in drei Teile angeht. 
Einerseits denke ich das Peter Jackson auf jeden Fall seine Gründe dafür haben wird und es mit Sicherheit drei hochklassige Filme werden, andererseits frage ich mich wo der ganze Stoff herkommen soll.
Schließlich ist das Buch vergleichsweise kurz. 
Der Trailer sieht aber auf jeden Fall hammer aus


----------



## ssc235 (20. September 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin noch sehr skeptisch was die Aufteilung des Films in drei Teile angeht.
> Einerseits denke ich das Peter Jackson auf jeden Fall seine Gründe dafür haben wird und es mit Sicherheit drei hochklassige Filme werden, andererseits frage ich mich wo der ganze Stoff herkommen soll.
> Schließlich ist das Buch vergleichsweise kurz.
> Der Trailer sieht aber auf jeden Fall hammer aus



Man will neben der normalen Story des Buches auch noch die Sachen einbringen die so nebenher passiert sind und im Buch nur kurz oder gar nicht erwähnt werden, so zum Beispiel der Angriff des Weißen Rates auf Dol Guldur.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dass der Film mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit geil wird steht außer Frage, aber ich bin mal auf die Technik gespannt, denn Franc Tausch meinte in einem Vlog nach einer Pressevorführung, dass die 48 fps Technik sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sei und dem ganzen einen Art Soap-Look verleihen würde. Naja mal schauen.


 Ich frage mich ob das für uns deutsche Kinobesucher überhaupt von Relvanz ist. Die gängigsten Kinos sind doch noch gar nicht für so eine Technik ausgelegt (ich wüsste zumindest nicht welches Kino 48 FPS-Technik unterstützt), ergo müssten wir das gewohnte Sehgefühl bekommen

Zum Film:
Must-See !!! Bin erstaunt wie gut sich Ian McKellen seit den HDR-Filmen gehalten hat. Der wirkt nicht einen Tag älter wie damals.


----------



## TheChicky (20. September 2012)

Haut mich ganz und gar nicht um. Und wo hier der Bombast sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Sieht eher nach gepflegter Langeweile mit zwischendurch recht simplen Humoreinlagen aus...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. September 2012)

Hach herrlich. Also was ich an Trailern und Dialogen bisher gesehen habe, hat mich sehr an den Hobbit erinnert. Bin gespannt drauf. Hoffentlich kann er seine Actionader etwas unterdrücken, denn soviel drastische Action kommt ja gar nicht vor.


----------

